# Boot Up



## Elaine Meyer (Feb 4, 2003)

Essentially, I've locked myself out of my computer. 

I 'disabled', or 'abled' something and now my computer wont boot. 

The computer starts, fan comes on, a brrrh sound occurs, then NOTHING happens.

Help!!!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Elaine,

Could you tell me a bit more about your computer ?
And welcome to the forums.

Is it a laptop ?
What would it normally run .... 98se ?

There isnt much that folks here cant sort out.

Regards, John


----------



## Elaine Meyer (Feb 4, 2003)

It's not a laptop. I have an HP Pavillion 6470z. Win. '98, and just the ordinary stuff. 

If there is no 'lock opener', could I someway network to another computer and get started from there? 

My problem is, I can't even get a screen up so that I can get into the Device Manager.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Elaine,

I get the impression that things were ok,
until you did something on your PC which resulted
in this condition.

I assume your monitor is ok,
and that you are sure it is ok,
and plugged into to your PC and switched on.

You say:
_
I can't even get a screen up so that I can get into the Device Manager.
_

That would be Windows, to get to device manager.

But does anything else show on your monitor?
Is it black screen with white writing on it?

If not,

What noises does your PC make during start up?
Any beeps? describe carefully ... "2 long, 3 short"
Does the floppy unit try to run?

Is your monitor supply fed from the PC,
can you start the monitor before the PC
so as you dont miss anything?

Are there any messages at all on the monitor?

You mention 'lock' and 'lock opener' is there an
icon of a key?
Or does it say locked?
Maybe you or someone put a BIOS password into it?

Please give as much info as you can,
And come back soon!,
John


----------



## Elaine Meyer (Feb 4, 2003)

The computer starts, fan goes on, it makes a whirrrr sound, then nothing. 

My screen is black. I get no beeps.
Running Win 98.

Here's the kicker, I picked up a second hand computer yesterday, it worked fine in the store, but when I set it up it beeped, the monitor flashed on and that was that. I've not been able to get it started again. 
It now does the same thing the other computer did. It starts, goes through part of the boot-up, whirrs, then nothing.


----------



## Elaine Meyer (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh, I questioned the people where I bought the new computer and they said if it's a BIOS problem, I need someone who can crack the code. Know any hackers??????


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Elaine,

Before we get into anything complicated,
could you check that the leads are
plugged into the proper sockets.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

And since you have had problems with two setups,
check the extension lead if your using one,
a dodgy connection could damage the monitor
or the computer.


----------



## iwasthere (Jan 31, 2003)

NOOOOO ... you are dealing with ripoff artists

never necessary to "crack" BIOS code ...


----------



## iwasthere (Jan 31, 2003)

ISSUE ...

you should have, or can get, "Win98 BOOT diskette" ...

put that in floppy drive, and see what happens when you turn PC on ...

... if you do NOT get to prompt "C:>" then you have MAJOR hardware problem ...

... if you get to prompt "C:>" then do this command "DIR C:\ /s" and watch everything go by ... if this works, are more steps to try ...


----------



## iwasthere (Jan 31, 2003)

SUBTEXT:

if Win98 boot diskette leads to prompt "A:\" ... that is ok ... just do "C:" .. to go to C:\>" ...


----------



## cdromhead (Apr 19, 2004)

Check the Motherboard Power Harness connection.

I received a mail order HP Pavillion 6470z desktop system a few years ago with the Motherboard power cable harness "swinging in the breeze" (not connected) inside the desktop system. Yours may have come disconnected?

Safety first! Make sure that a knowledgeable person uses AC and ESD safety techniques when entering the system.

If the power cable harness is disconnected, the connector will be keyed so it will only mate in one direction, then will "snap" into place when fitted with its mate--no forcing should be required.

Reconnecting the power cable harness should get your system back into a condition that will provide beep codes and/or error messages to the screen if further troubleshooting attention is required.


----------

